# Looking for a blank



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

After rebuilding a couple bass rods from the ground up (new grips, reel seats, guides) I'm ready to built my first rod starting with the blank. I've got a hankerin' for a decent 3-6oz 9'-11' casting rod, but money is an issue. Is there a decent blank of this type I can pick up for less than $100?


----------



## Donald (Oct 25, 2006)

Carolina Rebel said:


> After rebuilding a couple bass rods from the ground up (new grips, reel seats, guides) I'm ready to built my first rod starting with the blank. I've got a hankerin' for a decent 3-6oz 9'-11' casting rod, but money is an issue. Is there a decent blank of this type I can pick up for less than $100?


 Check out pacific bay.. Lifetime warrentee..value priced , made in USA, feel good also.. I have built two of these for myself and myfirst one is almost 8 years old and still preforms like a champ!


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Actually changed my mind and now I'm looking for a light surf rod, something I can use tossing bucktails at local tailraces as well. Its between a Pac Bay and a Lamiglas right now, any reason to pick one over the other?


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Lamiglas*

I have a 4 lamiglass and I love them. Their warrantys are great. Very Light Weight fish fighting machines!


----------



## FISHNFOOL (Dec 28, 2005)

Batson is another blank to look at very resonable.

theres a few online sites (google) that sell at a good price, shipping maybe a issue if your lookin for 1 piece.


----------



## gundalba (Oct 29, 2006)

FISHNFOOL said:


> Batson is another blank to look at very resonable.
> 
> theres a few online sites (google) that sell at a good price, shipping maybe a issue if your lookin for 1 piece.


I second that.
I bought SU1266F (10'6") at about $70 a year ago.
Money well spent. SU1267F may be the one for u...


----------

